# INAT Server/Client



## Jackjackson (31 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite gerade mit dem INAT Testserver an einer Materialfluss-Simulation, welchen ich mit einer SPS steuern will... 
Ich hab die Variablen in den Server hochgeladen, die Items in den Client, damit ich diese beobachten kann, und die Verbindungen stehen auch soweit...
Problem ist, dass im Client unter "Sub Quality" bei jedem Item "Bad - not Connected" steht, was ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen kann!
Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann?

Gruß
Jackjackson


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> ...
> Problem ist, dass im Client unter "Sub Quality" bei jedem Item "Bad - not Connected" steht, was ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen kann!
> Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann?



Hallo,

solche Fragen sind in *Hochsprachen & OPC* besser aufgehoben.

Hast Du schon die älteren Beiträge zum Thema studiert?

z. B.: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1206


----------



## Jackjackson (31 Oktober 2008)

Ich kopiers mal rüber.... Sorry!
(Ja hab ich, aber ich hab ein ganz anderes Problem  )


----------



## thomass5 (3 November 2008)

wie meinst Du:


> und die Verbindungen stehen auch soweit...



ich kann mich jetzt auch vertun, aber mir ist so, das ein Item 1x gelesen/geschrieben werden mußte, um auf good zu wechseln


----------



## Jackjackson (3 November 2008)

ich mein, dass der OPC Server die Variablen anzeigt, die gelesen/geschrieben werden müssen, .... aber der schreibt/liest irgendwie nichts 
hast du auch den testserver aus der homepage, der max 72h laufen kann?


----------



## vierlagig (3 November 2008)

die verbindung zur CPU hast du richtig projektiert?

...btw: das ganze läuft auch mit der 72-stunden testversion.


----------



## Question_mark (3 November 2008)

*OPC Quality*

Hallo,



			
				thomass5 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mich jetzt auch vertun, aber mir ist so, das ein Item 1x gelesen/geschrieben werden mußte, um auf good zu wechseln



Da hast Du schon recht. Aber ein OPC-Server (sofern OPC-Compliant) liest beim Start automatisch die Items in seinen internen Puffer ein. Damit ist laut OPC-Spezifikation automatisch gewährleistet, dass alle Werte der Items beim Start des OPC-Servers den Clients zur Verfügung stehen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (3 November 2008)

*OPC Quality*

Hallo,



			
				Jackjackson schrieb:
			
		

> Problem ist, dass im Client unter "Sub Quality" bei jedem Item "Bad - not Connected" steht, was ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen kann!



Bei WinCC z.B. ist das auch ein Problem, das ich mehrfach beobachten konnte. Da werden die Tags erst eingelesen, wenn das entsprechende Bild mit den verwendeten Tags mindestens einmal aufgerufen wurde. Erst danach war das Tag immer mit der Quality "GOOD" erkannt worden. Ist bei WinCC anscheinend systembedingt...
In meinen eigenen Visualisierungen mit Borland Delphi, Simatic Net OPC-Server und dem Kassl OPC-Client gibt es diese Probleme nicht. Bin ich jetzt besser als Siemens oder INAT :s18:   ???

Aber Spass beiseite, Du solltest doch noch einmal die Verbindungsprojektierung überprüfen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## thomass5 (4 November 2008)

Hallo,
ich schau heute abend mal an einer nicht 72h Version. Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber hat sich glaube ich nicht viel geändert.
Thomas


----------



## Jackjackson (4 November 2008)

Müsste ich evtl. im Simatic-Manager unter "Netz konfigurieren" Änderungen vornehmen oder ist das nicht von Bedeutung?
(Ich verwende übrigens die Soft-SPS von IBH )


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

welche verbindung nutzt du denn? ISO on TCP? oder wat? mach mal nen screenshot von deinen access-path.definitionen


----------



## Jackjackson (4 November 2008)

TCP anscheinend


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

ok, jetz noch ein screenshot von der definition, also von dem fenster, dass durch doppelklick kommt ... und die IP und subnet von dem rechner, auf dem der OPC-server installiert ist


----------



## Jackjackson (4 November 2008)

:s10::s10:
Die IP hab ich von http://www.wieistmeineip.de/, aber das müsst schon stimmen oder`?


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

warum stehen da xxx?
was ist mit der IP und der subnet vom host? vergessen vor lauter tanzen?


----------



## Jackjackson (4 November 2008)

Natürlich stehen da keine xxx, sondern meine IP-Adresse....
Was meinst du mit Subnet ...


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

das ist die IP eine proxys oder was auch immer bei dir hinten dran hängt ... *ROFL*

welches protokoll verwendet die softSPS?
die IP deines rechners findest du bei den eigenschaften der netzwerkkarte im protokoll tcp/ip, da ist auch die subnet-maske zu finden...
die IP von der softSPS kannste IMHO einstellen...


----------



## Jackjackson (4 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das ist die IP eine proxys oder was auch immer bei dir hinten dran hängt ... *ROFL*
> 
> welches protokoll verwendet die softSPS?
> die IP deines rechners findest du bei den eigenschaften der netzwerkkarte im protokoll tcp/ip, da ist auch die subnet-maske zu finden...
> die IP von der softSPS kannste IMHO einstellen...



Ich hab die IP "Automatisch bezogen", deswegen steht bei mir in den Eigenschaften der NWK nichts drin...


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

na dann stell doch mal auf RFC1006 und gib die Ziel-IP von der soft-SPS ein ... die einstellungen für RFC 1006 würd ich erstmal mit:

eigener tsap 0200 und ferner tsap mit 0302 probieren


----------



## Jackjackson (4 November 2008)

mal ohne xxx


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

stell mal verbindungsaufbau auf aktiv

und mach mal nen screen von CP443-einstellungen


----------



## Jackjackson (4 November 2008)

oke..............


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

die IP, die du da eingetragen hast ist die, die du in der HW-konfig festgelegt hast?


----------



## Jackjackson (4 November 2008)

In der HW-Config hab ich nichts drinstehen


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> In der HW-Config hab ich nichts drinstehen



aber dein CP braucht doch eine adresse oder wie stellst du dir das vor?


----------



## Jackjackson (4 November 2008)

Wie konfiguriere ich diese? 
Bei einer SoftSPS ist es nicht so einleuchtend!


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> Wie konfiguriere ich diese?
> Bei einer SoftSPS ist es nicht so einleuchtend!



hast du ein handbuch? vielleicht hilft dir hier auch die online hilfe? ...ich hab leider keinen zugriff darauf ... ein pdf wäre nicht schlecht, wenn du es posten könntest, dann können wir gemeinsam suchen


----------



## Jackjackson (4 November 2008)

Eine Hilfedatei wäre schon dabei


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2008)

ok, presse presst wieder ... jetz gucken wir mal, was wir für dich tun können ...

du hast softSPS und OPC-server wahrscheinlich auf dem selben rechner, wa?

in der hilfe steht ja:



> Die lokale IP-Adresse wird aus der Konfiguration des Windows-Rechners übernommen  und wird nicht durch die Systemdaten überschrieben.



also solltest du mit der IP, die deine netzwerkkarte hat zugreifen können, wenn das lokal möglich ist (hoffentlich)

die aktuelle IP findest du über den Status deiner netzwerkverbindung und zwar auf dem Tab "Netzwerkunterstützung" ... probier es mal mit dieser.


----------



## Jackjackson (5 November 2008)

Mit dieser klappts irgendwie auch nicht... ;-/
Also ich muss aber schon die Variablen hernehmen... nicht die von den DBs:


----------



## Jackjackson (5 November 2008)

Mit dieser klappts irgendwie auch nicht... ;-/
Also ich muss aber schon die Variablen hernehmen ... nicht die von den DBs:

(DatenFS1, DatenFS2, DatenFS3 sind die DBs....
Antrieb_Motor_1 und _2 sind 2 Variablen aus dem OB1, die auf die DBs und den FB1 zugreifen)


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2008)

hast du den H1 treiber zur verfügung? hab gesehen, dass die softSPS den unterstützt ...


----------



## Jackjackson (6 November 2008)

Ich sehe leider nicht, mit welchem Treiber er H1 unterstützt! Hab jetzt mal alle reingeladen


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> Ich sehe leider nicht, mit welchem Treiber er H1 unterstützt! Hab jetzt mal alle reingeladen



die inat-hilfe zur H1-installation ist eigentlich recht eindeutig


----------



## Jackjackson (6 November 2008)

Achso, tschuldige.... ich dachte jetzt, dass du meinst, dass ich den Treiber bei der SoftSPS ins Modul laden soll, die irgendwas mit H1 heißt (habs natürlich nicht gefunden)... :?
Den H1-treiber hab ich übrigens schon nachdem ich den Server installiert hatte mitinstalliert!
Ich probiers jetzt mal mit dem....danke


----------



## Jackjackson (13 November 2008)

Wie konfiguriert man das das Netz ("Netz konfigurieren") bei STEP7,wenn man die IBH SoftSPS, den OPC Server von INAT und noch ein Simulationsprogramm mit OPC-Schnittstelle benutzt?
(Es ist alles auf einem Rechner!)


----------

